# Gold-trimmed Nikon DF - good, bad, ugly?



## Jim Saunders (Nov 14, 2014)

I wouldn't buy a retro-looking DSLR like this, Nikon or otherwise, but I don't mind the trim on this; I think they've pulled off less is more.

http://petapixel.com/2014/11/14/nikon-announces-a-gold-adorned-model-of-its-black-nikon-df-in-japan/

Jim


----------



## zim (Nov 14, 2014)

normally two out of three isn't bad......


----------



## Ruined (Nov 14, 2014)

My vote goes to "pointless." I understand the interest in buying/collecting retro cameras. I don't understand the interest in buying modern cameras disguised as retro... I don't think most who collect retro cameras do so primarily because of the way they look. And even if they did, a genuine retro would likely appeal more than this.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 14, 2014)

While most of us aren't interested, there are always those who want to impress, or at least they think they are impressing someone. Many would be impressed in a rather negative way.


----------



## JohanCruyff (Nov 14, 2014)

Retro-looking DSLR certainly makes one look cool. 


If I used a retro-looking DSLR, drove a (BMW) Mini or (VW new) Beetle and... who knows, used suspenders/bracers instead of a belt, drank coke in a glass bottle instead of a can... wow! Countless girls would certainly harass me! 8)


----------



## Bennymiata (Nov 14, 2014)

Throughout the history of cameras, there have been many gold plated and even platinum ones.
This has been done to Nikons before and there was a batch of Hasselblads made in the day that had a gold plated body with real lizard skin leather trims.

We might laugh at these, but in the future these collectibles will be worth big money.


----------



## ecka (Nov 14, 2014)

Bennymiata said:


> We might laugh at these, but in the future these collectibles will be worth big money.



Specially the lens with a pointless plastic gold ring . IMHO, it's just as collectible as Pentax K-S1.


----------



## R1-7D (Nov 15, 2014)

Hey look, someone successfully polished a turd!


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Nov 15, 2014)

Ugly.


----------



## NancyP (Nov 19, 2014)

Ugly. Prefer original Df look.


----------



## wsmith96 (Nov 19, 2014)

Reminds me of the Firebird from "smokey and the bandit."

East bound and down, loaded up an' truckin..........


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Nov 19, 2014)

Good thing that Canon would not do anything dumb like that

http://www.dpreview.com/articles/4473444242/canon-uk-introduces-limited-edition-stella-mccartney-bag-with-white-eos-100d

I guess all the manufacturers have turned out some ... interesting.. products. ;D


----------



## slclick (Nov 19, 2014)

Not as bad as those non black T3's.FUGLY


----------

